# Live2Trains Bulking Routine



## Live2Train

Quite a few members from Ology like this routine, so I decided to post it over here as well.  If anyone decides to give it a shot, let me know your results.

This is a routine that I have quite a few people at my local gym on and everyone seems to be doing really well with it, so I thought I would share it here in case someone is looking to change their routine up. 

I make sure to tell them to go to failure each and every set. You have to have a training partner or spotter for this routine. I myself don't lift using numbers as I have been at it a long time and know my body well, and am one of those who can push myself to failure without having to shoot for a certain number. If you are on your 3rd set of bench and are going for six, you should not be able to get the sixth rep without minimal help from your spotter hence going to failure each and every set. Most guys like to save strength for the last set by doing all previous sets half assed as I call it. I think this is a waste of time and you're not going to get the maximum benefits out of your workouts this way. You are in the gym to build your body, not to act like you are in a bench meet and have to save it for your best bench.


My training split is:

Tuesday Chest and Tri's
Wednesday Legs
Friday Back
Saturday Shoulders and Bi's
Sunday Legs

I do abs and forearms EOD with minimal cardio just to get my heart rate up a little while bulking. Also, I change my leg routine up between Wed. and Sunday so I'm not doing the same lifts each day.

Chest


•Barbell Flat Bench Press
– great for building strength and mass in the pectorals, as well as the front deltoids and triceps
Start: Lie on a flat bench, grip the bar using a slightly wider than shoulder width position, and lift the bar off the rack
Middle: Slowly lower the bar until it just touches the lower chest, coming to a complete stop
End: Press the bar up, until your arms are fully extended

15 rep warm up set
5 sets – 10, 8, 6, 4, 4


•Incline Dumbbell Presses
– builds the upper and middle pectoral
Start: Lie back on an incline bench and hold the weights at shoulder height
Middle: Press the weight straight up over the head making sure the dumbbells touch one another at the top, and flex the pectorals at the top as well
End: Slowly lower the weight back to the starting position 

4 sets – 10, 8, 6, 6


•Champagnes
– works the inner and upper pectoral muscle, really bringing out some definition. I call it champagnes, because at the top of the lift it looks as if you are pouring a glass of champagne
Start: Lie flat on a bench gripping the dumbbells with your palms facing one another making sure the weights are touching 
Middle: Slowly lower the dumbbells within 1/2 “ of the chest making sure they don’t come apart on the way down; when you lower the dumbbells down make sure they are parallel and horizontal on the way down
End: Press the dumbbells up in a controlled manner making sure they are touching one another the entire time; once at the top of the lift tilt your wrists forward at a slight angle being sure to squeeze the pectorals 

4 sets of 8, 8, 6, 6


•Pullovers-
works the entire chest, while also expands the ribcage.
Start: Either have someone hand you the dumbbell, or before you get down on the bench place the dumbbell next to you on the bench. Lie across the bench so that your shoulder blades are across it. Keep your feet flat on the floor with your hips parallel to the floor. Grip the dumbbell with both hands and hold it straight over your chest. Your hands should be against the top plate of the dumbbell with your hands facing away from your body.
Middle: Making sure to keep your arms straight lower the weight behind your head. It is important that you get a full stretch and that your hips do not come up. When you are at full extension your hips should actually drop towards the floor for an added stretch.
End: Lift the weight back to the starting point in exactly the same arc as you lowered it in. Make sure your hips stay down for the entire lift. Once you get the weight back to the starting position over the chest, flex the pectorals tight.

4 sets of 10, 8, 8, 6


•Dumbbell Flys –
defines the pectorals and builds the middle chest. The motion of this exercise should look like McDonalds arches. 
Start: Lie on a flat bench, hold the weights above the body
Middle: Slowly lower the dumbbells down to each side, bending the elbows slightly
End: Lift the dumbbells up, keeping the arms in a bent “hugging” position, making sure to squeeze the pectorals at the top

4 sets of 8, 8, 6, 6 

Back


•Wide Grip Chins –
builds width for the upper lats 
Start: Use and overhand grip with hands as wide apart as possible.
Middle: Let yourself hang with a full stretch of the arms, and pull yourself up as high as possible. Make sure you are not (kipping up) kicking your legs to through the motion.
End: Slowly lower yourself to the starting point making sure to get a good stretch.

I recommend that one should perform:
5 sets with as many reps as possible each set. Try to set a goal of getting between 50-60 overall reps. 


•Close Grip Pulldowns –
widens the lower lats
Start: Grip the bar in a close position, sit and secure the knees
Middle: Pull the bar down to the chest once again being careful not to sway back and forth during the lift
End: In a controlled motion, extend the arms back to the starting position

4 sets of 8, 8, 6, 6


•One-Arm Dumbbell Rows –
allows for building each side of the latissimus independently
Start: Using a flat bench, lean forward, grip the dumbbell in one hand and rest the other hand on the bench making sure your back is straight parallel to the bench
Middle: Lift the weight all the way up until even with the side of the body
End: Slowly extend the arm back to starting position

4 sets 10, 8, 6, 6


•Bent over barbell rows –
builds mass and widens the upper back
Start: Standing on a bench or stepper with knees at a slight bend, place feet about 6 inches apart. Make sure your back is straight (parallel to floor) and your head is up through the entire lift. 
Middle: Grip the bar with and overhand grip and lift the weight up until it touches your lower abdomen making sure you are concentration on lifting with your back muscles. 
End: Slowly extend your arms to the starting position. 

4 sets 10, 8, 6, 6 

Triceps

*Close Grip Bench -

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6

•Seated Triceps Press -
Adds bulk to the entire triceps.
Start: Preferably use shoulder press bench, so you have a back support. Grip a barbell or dumbbell with palms facing up. Raise the weight straight up overhead,
Middle: Lower the weight with as far as the triceps with stretch, making sure your elbows stay close to the head during the entire lift.
End: Lift the weight up to the starting position.

4 sets 10, 8 , 8, 6


•Lying Tricep Extensions -
builds the entire tricep
Start: Lay flat on a bench with your head slightly hanging one end and your feet flat on the other end. Use a curl bar with an overhand grip.
Middle: Lift the weight in a controlled manner, and at full extension your arms should be between 45 – 60 degrees. 
End: lower the bar enough to get a full extension of the triceps.
Most people lift the bar straight overhead and lower it to just above the skull (hence the name skull crushers.) I prefer to do the lift as I stated, because it allows you to concentrate almost entirely on the triceps, and takes the shoulders and joints out of play in this lift.

5 sets 12, 10, 8, 8 , 6

You can substitute lying dumbbell extensions for barbell extensions every other workout if desired.


•Cable Pressdowns –
builds the entire tricep
Start: Attach a straight bar to an overhead cable, stand close to the bar, and grasp the handle using a close grip palms facing down.
Middle: Press the bar down in a controlled manner, locking out the arms and squeezing (flexing) the triceps just like you’re doing a pose.
End: Bring the bar back up to a parallel position, careful not to move the elbows 
4 sets 12, 10, 8, 8

Shoulders


•Seated Shoulder press-
This exercise is what really adds mass to the shoulders. Rotate every other shoulder workout (one using barbell and the other using dumbbells.)

•Dumbbell Shoulder Presses –
Allows for more range of motion than Barbell presses. Builds mass to front and side deltoids.
Start: hold dumbbells a little further than shoulder width and make sure they are at shoulder height, thus making sure you are getting full range of motion.
Middle: Lift the dumbbells straight overhead making sure the dumbbells touch at the top.
End: Slowly lower dumbbells to the starting position.

1 warm-up set of 15 reps
4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6 


•Arnold Presses-

Should be used in conjunction with either barbell or dumbbell presses. This exercise develops front and side deltoids.
Start: Seated on a shoulder press bench for back support, lift the dumbbells to should height and shoulder width apart with palms facing toward you
Middle: Lift the dumbbells straight overhead, and at the same time turn your palms so they are facing away from you. Make sure the dumbbells touch at the top of your lift.
End: Slowly lower the dumbbells and at the same time turn your wrists so that your palms are facing toward you again, and the dumbbells are out in front of you.

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6 


•Bent Over Dumbbell Lateral Raises –
An excellent exercise for building the rear deltoid.
Start: While standing grip a dumbbell in each hand and bend at the waist making sure to keep your head looking forward. Make sure the knees and elbows are at a slight bend.
Middle: Without swinging the weights or your body, lift the weights out to your sides as if you are trying to get your shoulder blades to touch. When you get to the top of the lift make sure you are tilting the dumbbells forward as if you are pouring out a glass of water.
End: Slowly in a controlled manner let the weights go back to the starting position. 

4 sets 10, 10, 8, 8 reps


•Dumbbell Lateral Raises -
Develops the outer head of the deltoid.
Start: Grip a dumbbell in each hand and hold the weights out in front of you palms facing one another. Make sure to keep the knees and elbows slightly bent through the entire lift.
Middle: Without swinging the weights, lift the weights up to each side of the body, as if you were going to fly away. Lift the weights to about chin level. When you get to the top of the lift make sure you are tilting the dumbbells forward as if you are pouring out a glass of water just like the bent over lateral raises.
End: Slowly lower the weights to the starting position making sure to keep constant resistance.

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6 reps


•Barbell Shrugs-
Builds the trapezius muscles (traps.)
Start: Stand straight and grip the bar just past shoulder width with an overhand grip.
Middle: Shrug the weight up as if you are trying to squeeze your head between your shoulders, and hold it at the top for 2 seconds.
End: Slowly lower the weight back to the starting position making sure to keep resistance the entire time.

4 sets 15, 12, 10, 8 

Biceps


•Standing Barbell Curls –
this exercise develops the entire bicep.
Start: Stand with feet at shoulder width, hold the bar in front of the body, arms extended fully.
Middle: Curl the bar up, keeping the elbows close to the side of the body, and avoid swinging the weight up. At the top of the lift get a good squeeze in the biceps. Imagine you are trying to crush an egg between your bicep and your forearm.
End: In a controlled manner, making sure to keep resistance on the biceps lower the weight back to the starting position.

5 sets 12, 10, 8, 6, 6


•Seated Dumbbell Curl –
Builds mass and adds shape 
Start: Sit on a flat bench or seat, holding the weights to each side palms facing forward.
Middle: Curl the weight up, rotating the hands during the lift so that the palms face towards the body slightly past parallel to the face. This extra rotation of the wrists makes the biceps contract to their maximum potential.
End: In the opposite motion as you brought the weight up, slowly extend the arms back to the starting position. Make sure you get a full extension of the bicep each repetition.

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6 


•Reverse Barbell Curls-
develops the biceps, and the forearms.
Start: Grip a curl bar with an overhand grip. Keep hands shoulder width apart and let your arms hang fully extended in front of you.
Middle: Curl the bar upward keeping your elbows tight to your sides. Bring the bar up slightly before chin level and flex the biceps at the top.
End: Slowly lower the weight back to the starting position making sure to keep constant strain on the biceps and forearms.

4 sets of 8 reps


•Preacher Curls –
builds the bicep, concentrating on the lower portion
Start: Place the chest firmly against the preacher bench, grasp the bar with an underhand grip, extend the arms
Middle: Curl the bar upwards, flexing hard at the top. You should avoid leaning back on the way up, as this will take some tension off of the biceps and you will be using more back and shoulders.
End: Slowly return the bar to the starting position 

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6

Legs


•Squats-
builds mass in the entire leg, especially the quadriceps. You should always use a weight belt and have a spotter when doing squats.
Start: Step under the weight, with the weight resting across the back of the shoulders gently take it off of the rack and take a step or two back. Make sure your feet are shoulder width or a little further and toes are slightly pointed outward.
Middle: Keeping your head up and back straight bend the knees as if you were about to sit down on a bench. Make sure at the bottom of the lift your hamstrings are parallel to the floor and you’re looking forward. Avoid looking down as this can cause you to lose your balance. 
End: Stand back up in the starting position without arching your back.

15 rep warm up set
5 sets 10, 8 ,6, 4, last set do a drop set of 20 reps (drop the weight so you can get 20 reps. This should mean on rep #15 you’re feeling like you can barely do one more.)


•Leg Press –
builds mass in the entire leg. 
Start: Using a leg press machine, sit in the machine placing your feet shoulder width on the foot pad. 
Middle: bend the knees allowing them to come back towards your shoulders.
End: Lift the weight back up to the starting position.
5 sets – 10, 8, 6, 6, last set do a drop set of 20 reps


•Leg Curl-
develops the hamstring
Start: Lie face down on a Leg Curl machine and place you heels under the leg pads making sure your legs are straight.
Middle: Curl the weight up until the hamstrings fully contract, hold here for a second.
End: Slowly making sure to keep tension on the hamstrings lower the weight back to the starting position.

15 rep warm up set
4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6


•Leg Extensions-
Shapes the thigh and helps to target the muscle around the knee.
Start: Sit in a leg extension machine and place your feet under the foot pads.
Middle: Extend your legs as far as possible until they are locked out. Squeeze tight making sure to get a full contraction of the quadriceps.
End: Slowly making sure to keep the tension on the quadriceps lower the weight back to the starting position.

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6


•Lunges-
Develops the thighs and glutes.
Start: hold a barbell across the back of your shoulders as if you were going to do squats. Stand straight with you feet together.
Middle: Take a step forward with one foot making sure to keep you head up and your torso straight. Make sure you take a long enough step so that your back leg is almost straight, and the back knee almost touches the ground.
End: With a powerful thrust, push yourself back up to the starting position with your feet side by side. Repeat this movement with the other leg.

4 sets 10, 8, 8, 6 with each leg.


•Standing Calf Raises-
develops mass in the entire calves.
Start: On a standing calf machine, place your toes straight ahead on the platform and shoulders under the shoulder pads. 
Middle: Lower your heels as far as possible making sure you get a full range of motion. Your knees should be slightly bent through the entire movement.
End: Come up on your toes as high as you possible can and flex the calves as much as you can at the top.

4 sets of 15, 12, 10, 8


•Seated Calf Raises-
develops the lower calf and the outside regions of the calf as well.
Start: On a seated calf machine, place your knees under the pads and your toes on the bottom crosspiece. 
Middle: Lower your heels as far as possible making sure to get a good stretch.
End: Raise your toes as far as possible squeezing the calves hard at the top.
4sets of 12

Abdominals


•Cable Crunches-
builds the upper and lower abdominals.
Start: Attach a rope to the overhead pulley on a cable machine. Kneel down and grip the rope with an overhand grip with both hands.

4 sets of 20


•Decline sit ups
with plate held behind your head. Whatever weight you can do safely. Be sure not to pull on the back of the neck, just use your abs.

4 sets of 20


•Side bends
with dumbbells again whatever weight you can do safely.

4 sets each side 20 reps


----------



## Milo

Nice post dude. Seems like a ton of volume though?


----------



## Live2Train

Milo said:


> Nice post dude. Seems like a ton of volume though?



It is bro, but everyone I have trained with it has made big gains in size and strength.  I grow better with high volume high intensity training and apparently so does everyone else who has used it.  It's not a beginner workout by any means and shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## Milo

Live2Train said:


> It is bro, but everyone I have trained with it has made big gains in size and strength.  I grow better with high volume high intensity training and apparently so does everyone else who has used it.  It's not a beginner workout by any means and shouldn't be taken lightly.



Oh ok. I completely agree with training to failure. But god damn, really training to failure cripples me in about 12 sets. Looks tough.


----------



## Lulu66

Nice routine, imma have to give it a shot on my next cycle.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Milo said:


> Nice post dude. Seems like a ton of volume though?



good routine,but i agree with Milo,thats a lot of volume for one day at a time


----------



## Live2Train

Lulu66 said:


> Nice routine, imma have to give it a shot on my next cycle.



Thanks bro!  Post results if you would.  It works and I guarantee the results if done properly with good diet.


----------



## Live2Train

Bullseye Forever said:


> good routine,but i agree with Milo,thats a lot of volume for one day at a time



Everyone says that.  I have trained guys who have lifted for years with not much of a change in body composition.  I got them on this workout and they were amazed at how their bodies responded.  I'm not going to sit here and say it's for everyone, because we are all different, but so far everyone who has tried it has seen great results.  Maybe it's time to up your own volume and see where it gets you.  I'm no bodybuilder, but have a pretty damn good physique and it's from this routine and of course nutrition.  Add in some AAS and watch out.


----------



## NbleSavage

Great looking routine, mate. This plus a ton of calories and I bet you'd get big in a hurry.


----------



## DF

Looks like some great stuff in there Bro.


----------



## 63Vette

I amazing how similar your workout exercises are to the ones I am currently doing. I am currently on a six day rotation (numbered 1-6) with ONE body part each day. I change my routine every 8-10 weeks but I am getting amazing results right now and (this is week six) might stay with this until I don;t see any more gains. Here is mine:

1) Biceps/Abs
Twenty-Ones (7-7-7)
Decline Dumbbell Curls
Rev Grip Cable Curls
Sup Dumbbell Curls (Swiss)
Pull Ups
Preacher Curls
SloMo Dumbell Curls
Leg Raises
Swiss Crunch
Plank to Failer


2) Chest
Barbell Flat Bench Press
Dumbbell Flat Bench
Smith Machine Exp Bench
Forward Lean Dips
Dumbbell Flys
Smith Seated bench


3) Legs
Squat
Kneeling Ham Curls
Lunges
Leg Press
Seated Calf Raises
Standing Calf Raises
Quad Extensions
Glute Kick-Backs


4) Back
Bent Over Bb Row
Bb Shrugs
T Bar Rows
Db rows
Db Reverse Fly
Bent over Db Row
Power Cleans
Wide Lat Pulldowns



5) Triceps/Abs
Db pullovers
Jailhouse Dips
Skull Crushers
Tri Cable Pushdowns
Ovrhd Cable Extensions
Db Ear Crushers
Bhnd Head Cable Ext
Ovhd Db extension
Close Grip Bench
Kickbacks
Tri-Angle Pushups
Dcline Crunches
Leg Raises
Side Planks



6) Shoulders
Db Side Raises
Bb Upright Row
Military Press
Hang/Clean Press
Seat OH Db Press
Seated Arnold Press
Bb Rows - Standing

I determine the weight, the reps and sets by how I feel and if I feel I have a body part that is lagging. 

Thanks for sharing - I'm sure I will steal something for either my next routine!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Live2Train

Dfeaton said:


> Looks like some great stuff in there Bro.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Live2Train

Thanks bro, and yes you will.  It's been tried and proven many times over already.


----------



## Live2Train

Damn Vette, our shit does look pretty close.  Try the champagnes for chest once.  Make sure you use dumbbells with enough plates on them that when you hold them together they don't slip and smash your fingers though.  Either that or use the hexagon ones that go together well.  It's an amazing chest workout that will blow your chest up in no time.  I do 3 sets on flat and 3 sets on incline along with everythig else.


----------



## Hollywood72

Looks good. Not exactly sure how the champagne looks but I'll give it a try


----------



## Live2Train

With the palms facing each other and dumbbells touching you lower them flat to the chest and as you lift you tilt your wrists forward and squeeze the chest at the top.  Once you get the correct form you will love them.  Be careful not to smash your fingers bro.  You either have to use hexagon dumbbells or ones with enough plates on them so they don't slip.


----------



## Tilltheend

Hows the routine going?


----------



## Live2Train

Going great bro!  I'm up 12 lbs in 16 days and getting strong as shit too.  I couldn't really ask for much more except a major six pack.  LOL!  Tough to have when you're bulking though, but it will come soon.


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Very nice routine.  I Just printed that one out to tape to the wall and commit to memory.


----------



## Live2Train

Capt'n Ron said:


> Very nice routine.  I Just printed that one out to tape to the wall and commit to memory.



Thanks bro, let me know how you're doing while using this routine.  I love to hear feedback on it!  I have a few guys at my gym that printed it out and carry it around the gym with them.  They all seem to be loving it and so has everyone else who has tried it.  It takes serious discipline though and no pussy footing.  Straight up work and have a spotter if you can.  Hope you enjoy it bro!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

gonna give this a run brother!!! thanks for posting


----------



## ken Sass

lots of sets and all to fail. man that is a killer. you really have to park your ego for this workout. is this on cycle or off or both?


----------



## Jada

Oh my god! What a fkin workout I had today!!!
Well today was my first day using L2T training protocol . I have to say my work out is 3 sets 6-8 reps. I have to admit this OG knows his shit! I had the only pump! His shit is Crazy , alot of fking volume, I was in the gym for 1hr 30 min. I need to get the hang of  remembering the rep schem. Im thinkin to make it easier for me I'll keep it 10 8 6 6 , which is easy for me to remember . I already know from just one day that my body is going to take off.  The workout is ver intense since u have to focus and use proper form hitting it with everything not leaving no rep behind. I'm up to the challenge


----------



## Jada

ken said:


> lots of sets and all to fail. man that is a killer. you really have to park your ego for this workout. is this on cycle or off or both?



Ken my bro I left my ego at the door, it's pretty hard to hit it normal  heavy weight since ur taxing ur muscle  from the jump so when u try to grab u heaviest weight that u normally do it's gonna be a war and that weight will feel heavy as Fk! I think this training is good for both but off cycle I think it's best cuz it's all u no supplement to help u so when u get on cycle it's a wrap ur gonna blow the Fk up!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Jadakiss said:


> Oh my god! What a fkin workout I had today!!!
> Well today was my first day using L2T training protocol . I have to say my work out is 3 sets 6-8 reps. I have to admit this OG knows his shit! I had the only pump! His shit is Crazy , alot of fking volume, I was in the gym for 1hr 30 min. I need to get the hang of  remembering the rep schem. Im thinkin to make it easier for me I'll keep it 10 8 6 6 , which is easy for me to remember . I already know from just one day that my body is going to take off.  The workout is ver intense since u have to focus and use proper form hitting it with everything not leaving no rep behind. I'm up to the challenge


thanks for the post brother,im gonna start it on monday myself


----------



## Jada

Yea man give it a try! Just make sure u have a good meal way before cuz it's going to be war!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Jadakiss said:


> Yea man give it a try! Just make sure u have a good meal way before cuz it's going to be war!



lol thanks i will!!!


----------



## Live2Train

I'm glad you like the routine Jada.  Hopefully Bulls feels the same way.  It's definitely not easy and well, easy isn't going to get you huge either.  I use it on cycle and off.  I mix shit up and throw in extra lifts from time to time.  Gotta change the routine to make changes to the body.  Yeah Ken, the ego has to be parked for sure.  After a few months of this routine, you will be amazed at how much strength you gain.  Like I have said before, making changes in your body shouldn't be ran like a bench meet.  You have to really tear the muscles down in order to grow.  When you're going to failure each set, you're tearing them down good.  Much more than if you were saving it all for the final set.  To me it's a waste of time to do 10 reps with a weight you can do 12+ only because you don't want to spend your wad early in the routine.  I know different strokes for different folks, but I've never seen anyone stay the same after using this routine.  Gains in strength and size have been pretty good for everyone.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Live2Train said:


> I'm glad you like the routine Jada.  Hopefully Bulls feels the same way.  It's definitely not easy and well, easy isn't going to get you huge either.  I use it on cycle and off.  I mix shit up and throw in extra lifts from time to time.  Gotta change the routine to make changes to the body.  Yeah Ken, the ego has to be parked for sure.  After a few months of this routine, you will be amazed at how much strength you gain.  Like I have said before, making changes in your body shouldn't be ran like a bench meet.  You have to really tear the muscles down in order to grow.  When you're going to failure each set, you're tearing them down good.  Much more than if you were saving it all for the final set.  To me it's a waste of time to do 10 reps with a weight you can do 12+ only because you don't want to spend your wad early in the routine.  I know different strokes for different folks, but I've never seen anyone stay the same after using this routine.  Gains in strength and size have been pretty good for everyone.


indeed brother im stoked and ready!!!!! this old fuck may give out lol,but im in it to win it!!!


----------



## Jada

Kill it bull! Shit man my chest and tri r sore as Fk!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Jadakiss said:


> Kill it bull! Shit man my chest and tri r sore as Fk!



oh shit lol,my ass will be down lol


----------



## Live2Train

Bullseye Forever said:


> indeed brother im stoked and ready!!!!! this old fuck may give out lol,but im in it to win it!!!



LOL, that's some funny shit bro.  You will be just fine man.  I'm anxious to hear how you and Jada do with this routine.  All I ask is that you guys give it serious effort and to report your gains or any issues you have with the routine.  I know you guys are both in this to get huge, so I'm sure there won't be any pussy footing around out of either of you.  Thanks for giving the routine a shot guys.


----------



## Tilltheend

12lbs in 16 days is nice, how much are you up now?


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Live2Train said:


> LOL, that's some funny shit bro.  You will be just fine man.  I'm anxious to hear how you and Jada do with this routine.  All I ask is that you guys give it serious effort and to report your gains or any issues you have with the routine.  I know you guys are both in this to get huge, so I'm sure there won't be any pussy footing around out of either of you.  Thanks for giving the routine a shot guys.


Oh dont worry brother,im gonna give it my all!!!! and show all those young asses in my gym that an old fuck like me can still hang!!!...Im not bragging or being modest,but im the oldest and biggest dude in our gym,so the young guys will be watching im sure,Im not as strong as I used to be,but im more dedicated now than ever!


----------



## Live2Train

tilltheend said:


> 12lbs in 16 days is nice, how much are you up now?



I'm not sure right now.  I'm going to weigh myself on Oct. 1st to see.  I'm only going to weigh myself once every two weeks and at the same time of day to be as accurate as possible.  I hate weighing in too much and not seeing much of a change from day to day.  Hopefully I'm up a little more, but I don't really feel much bigger than the last time I weighed myself.  I'll post on Tuesday and let you know if I've gained.  That will be a month into my cycle.


----------



## Tilltheend

Live2Train said:


> I'm not sure right now.  I'm going to weigh myself on Oct. 1st to see.  I'm only going to weigh myself once every two weeks and at the same time of day to be as accurate as possible.  I hate weighing in too much and not seeing much of a change from day to day.  Hopefully I'm up a little more, but I don't really feel much bigger than the last time I weighed myself.  I'll post on Tuesday and let you know if I've gained.  That will be a month into my cycle.



Yeah I'm the same way. Well good luck, and let us know how much you've gained when the time comes.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

so far....chest workout yesterday was unreal....ive never been this sore in my life lol!!!!

Today i did back,it was awesome as well,i had to watch my BB rows on the weight on count of an old injury to my lower back,some weeks i can go really heavy,some weeks i cant

Have legs tomorrow.....gonna be interesting


----------



## Tilltheend

Did you weigh yourself yet L2T?


----------



## Live2Train

tilltheend said:


> Did you weigh yourself yet L2T?



Yeah bro and it was quite depressing.  I feel bigger, but have only gained another pound.  I'm up 13 lbs in 4 1/2 weeks, but it was weird that 12 of it was during the first 16 days.  Thanks for asking bro, I appreciate that you care my man.  Hoping for some stellar results over the next 11 weeks bro.


----------



## anewguy

Im going to start this ASAP... Trouble is I don't workout with a spotter.  None of my friends can lift when I do.  I will try to keep as close as possible to the routine though... maybe ask someone for a spot at the gym.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Live2Train

anewguy said:


> Im going to start this ASAP... Trouble is I don't workout with a spotter.  None of my friends can lift when I do.  I will try to keep as close as possible to the routine though... maybe ask someone for a spot at the gym.
> 
> thanks for sharing



Sure thing bro, share your results with us.  It's tough without a spotter on your core lifts. I'm all about volume, intensity, and going to failure.  Don't be shy bro, ask for spotters.  Most people in the gym don't mind spotting people, but make sure you get someone that looks like they know what they are doing, you don't need an injury because some dumb fuck is paying more attention to himself in the mirrors than spotting you or some stupid shit like that.  Thanks for giving my routine a shot man, you won't be let down if you truly give it your all brother.  If you have any questions, feel free to pm me and I'll walk you through whatever it is you need. Good luck!


----------



## Tilltheend

Live2Train said:


> Sure thing bro, share your results with us.  It's tough without a spotter on your core lifts. I'm all about volume, intensity, and going to failure.  Don't be shy bro, ask for spotters.  Most people in the gym don't mind spotting people, but make sure you get someone that looks like they know what they are doing, you don't need an injury because some dumb fuck is paying more attention to himself in the mirrors than spotting you or some stupid shit like that.  Thanks for giving my routine a shot man, you won't be let down if you truly give it your all brother.  If you have any questions, feel free to pm me and I'll walk you through whatever it is you need. Good luck!



Thats very true L2T.


----------



## chasecarey

Thank You for the routine Live2Train. I am going to begin this asap. Looks like its just what I need.


----------



## Live2Train

chasecarey said:


> Thank You for the routine Live2Train. I am going to begin this asap. Looks like its just what I need.



Glad to hear it bro.  Same goes for you as the rest of the bunch, if you have any questions, feel free to PM me anytime and I will do what I can to help you out.  I love the fact that people are giving my routine a shot and can't wait to hear the results from everyone.  Good luck man and make sure you give it all you have.  Leave it all in the gym!


----------



## NbleSavage

Been looking to change things up in my split and I think it's time to give this a run. 

I train alone, no chance of a spotter. I will go to failure though on all exercises which I safely can. 

Looking forward to this


----------



## NbleSavage

Quick update: hit chest yesterday - first time I've had any real DOMS in a long time   Great shock to the system, will hopefully be what I need to break through the plateau I've been battling for a couple of months now.

Cheers for sharing, L2T!


----------



## Live2Train

Bro, I would be totally shocked if you didn't break through every plateau from using this routine.  I'm glad you like it thus far Nble and hope you continue to do so.  Make me proud brother and kick some ass!  I'm pretty sure you'll have DOMS with every muscle group.  It's intense and DOMS is sure to let you know that.  LOL!


----------



## NbleSavage

Wow - am loving this so far! 

A question L2T, do you run the same leg workout 2x per week or do you change-up your exercise selections on each leg day? From the look of your avatar, leg mass isn't a problem for you LOL so I'm inclined to follow your advice as per the correct approach to follow!


----------



## anewguy

Damn man I've done the back and chest/tris so far. My chest feels like it has never felt before. I have been having trouble hitting my tris like I used to when my whole body was smaller.  I'm not sure what's causing this but I'll figure it out. I just used to get such a pump in my triceps... Maybe it's because I am finally getting some mass on the biceps? 

Anyway, my Lats and chest are tore down from this plan. Thanks again bro


----------



## NbleSavage

Bump for L2T's thoughts on the two leg day workouts each week.


----------



## Live2Train

NbleSavage said:


> Wow - am loving this so far!
> 
> A question L2T, do you run the same leg workout 2x per week or do you change-up your exercise selections on each leg day? From the look of your avatar, leg mass isn't a problem for you LOL so I'm inclined to follow your advice as per the correct approach to follow!



Sorry I didn't get to this sooner bro.  I change it up a little each day.  For a while I was doing one heavy day and one higher rep day.  Then I would change it up to do more of the hams one day and more quads the next.  Dude, I used to have chicken legs bro.  I worked them with some high intensity to get them to where they are now.  Keep me posted on how things are working out bro.


----------



## Live2Train

anewguy said:


> Damn man I've done the back and chest/tris so far. My chest feels like it has never felt before. I have been having trouble hitting my tris like I used to when my whole body was smaller.  I'm not sure what's causing this but I'll figure it out. I just used to get such a pump in my triceps... Maybe it's because I am finally getting some mass on the biceps?
> 
> Anyway, my Lats and chest are tore down from this plan. Thanks again bro



Glad to hear this bro!  Anything I can do to help a brother out let me know.


----------



## Jada

i have to say this work out is great! i get so sore that its fking nuts, for days!


----------



## NbleSavage

So I've revised my split and am basically following this program to the letter. I was due for a change-up & this was the bump I needed. 

Hit shoulders and biceps yesterday. Both are strong muscle groups for me, hence usually no DOMS and I have to really work to get a good pump and fatigue the muscles. This program did it   Shoulders are still barking at me this morning. Loving it. 

- Savage


----------



## Live2Train

Thanks for the updates bros!  I'm glad to hear it's kicking your asses.  The best part is, it's working!  You guys are on your way to breaking all plateaus and taking your physiques to a place they have never been before.  Stick with it guys and you won't be let down.  Once again, thanks to all who are giving this routine a shot.  You will be happy you did.  I really wish I was there to push everyone through it, but I know from the posts that you guys are hitting it like I advised.  I can't stress enough about going to failure each set.  Your muscles will hate you, but will have no choice but to grow and get strong as shit.


----------



## NbleSavage

L2T, in taking each set to failure, I notice on occasion that I can get more (or occasionally can only get less) than the prescribed number of reps for a given set. Example: the program calls for 10 reps of DB rows, but I'm feeling chippy and don't hit failure until 12 that day. Or the converse: I'm shooting for 8 reps on a chest press and only get six before I fail. The reps then, are they more guidelines or should I be seeking to dial-in the weight so that I'm more precise / more consistently in-line with the designed rep schema?

Leg Day today   Can't wait for the PAIN.....


----------



## Live2Train

To be completely honest bro, I don't use numbers anymore.  I have learned what I'm capable of over the years and know how to push my body to the limit.  It's true that each day in the gym will be a little different than the previous or next.  So many factors come into play each day that can cause you to be stronger or weaker on a given day.  If you're feeling good and are lifting heavier, then by all means up the weight, if you're not feeling it and have to drop to be able to finish the set,then do it.  The numbers are a guide and good to shoot for, but not the key factor in growth in strength and size.  Going to failure is the key IMO.  Don't get down because the last chest exercise you were stronger and for some reason you are having a bad day.  You can turn a bad day in the gym into an excellent one bro.  Just tear those muscles down and do what you can.  Sorry for going on so long, but I hear this question a lot and one of the worst things someone can do is let their mind fuck them in a routine.  You got this bro!  Let me know how them legs feel after the routine today.


----------



## NbleSavage

Legs are devastated   Some twitching even. Pump was INSANE. Am loving this routine.


----------



## Live2Train

NbleSavage said:


> Legs are devastated   Some twitching even. Pump was INSANE. Am loving this routine.



LOL, that's what I want to hear.  When I go to get out of my car after the ride home every step I take my legs cramp up.  I can hardly make it in my house.  I don't play when it comes to training!


----------



## NbleSavage

Chest and Tri's for me this morning. Chest feeling that incredible "totally exhausted" state, and tri's got a pump like they've not had in a long time 

My only question with this program is this: I love to deadlift. Would adding deads on back day be too much? Would subbing deads for squats on leg day be considered? 

I'm running:

Mon: Off
Tues: Legs
Weds: Back, Abs
Thurs: Shoulders, Bi's
Fri: Off
Sat: Legs
Sun: Chest, Tri's, Abs


----------



## Live2Train

Bro, I would add deads in on one of your leg days.  I added them in myself.  I left them out of the routine because at the time I made the routine I had a bad back and couldn't deadlift.  I love to squat, so I wouldn't just sub them for squats.  I did legs today and I'm a damn wreck.  I pinned both quads before the gym and let it rip.  I almost feel like I have the damn flu I'm so worn out.


----------



## St0ked

Just letting you know that I follow your workouts with added deadlifts and declines. I've been using it for about 2 or 3 weeks now. Really loving it and it's really kicking my ass. Thanks for throwing it up!


----------



## NbleSavage

Live2Train said:


> Bro, I would add deads in on one of your leg days.  I added them in myself.  I left them out of the routine because at the time I made the routine I had a bad back and couldn't deadlift.  I love to squat, so I wouldn't just sub them for squats.  I did legs today and I'm a damn wreck.  I pinned both quads before the gym and let it rip.  I almost feel like I have the damn flu I'm so worn out.



This is a good plan. I'll sub deads for squats on one of the leg workouts, and leave squats for the 2nd workout. Glad I'm not the only one who misses deads 

Thanks L2T!


----------



## Live2Train

St0ked said:


> Just letting you know that I follow your workouts with added deadlifts and declines. I've been using it for about 2 or 3 weeks now. Really loving it and it's really kicking my ass. Thanks for throwing it up!



Right on bro, please update as you start seeing progress in size and strength gains.  It is an ass kicking routine and you're sure to see results.  Stick with it my man.  Thanks for giving it a shot!


----------



## anewguy

legs day again today.  this shit is extreme.


----------



## FreshAir

Will have to give this a go.


----------



## NbleSavage

Legs here too - bloody ouch!!


----------



## Live2Train

anewguy said:


> legs day again today.  this shit is extreme.



I never said this shit was going to be easy bro.  LOL!  This shit is quite fucking extreme, but it works and that's what counts.  You WILL see gains from this routine, but you WILL work hard as hell to make those gains.  Glad to see you guys are sticking with it!


----------



## anewguy

Okay so I had a bit of spare time at work today and wanted to contribute.  I only had time to do the chest/tris workout, but I thought it may help some people.  If anyone likes the idea of these logs I'll gladly do the other ones when I get a chance. 
***Edit: I went ahead and uploaded all of them.  If anyone sees any errors let me know and I'll fix them***

The attachment is a zipped PDF that is a blank log so people can write down their weights and keep track if they want.  It already has the exercises/reps on it so just log the weights and whatever else you want.  

Don't harp on my for using bodybuilding.com lol, I noticed then I was shopping over this morning.

*The reason these are ZIP files is because the PDFs exceeded the limit.


----------



## Live2Train

Those logs are pretty cool bro!  Are you going to start using them for everything?


----------



## anewguy

I actually use an app called Evernote. I made em for a buddy and figured I'd share them.


----------



## Mind2muscle

This workout has peaked my curiosity L2T so I think Im going to give it a run.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## NbleSavage

Chest and triceps today. Am REALLY liking the "champagne" exercises. Hits the pecs extremely well and acts as a strong 'finisher' for me (I run these near the end of my chest workout). Am also digging the chest / triceps combo as it pre-exhausts my chest so when I hit close-grip presses my triceps take the load automatically. 

Great program!


----------



## Live2Train

NbleSavage said:


> Chest and triceps today. Am REALLY liking the "champagne" exercises. Hits the pecs extremely well and acts as a strong 'finisher' for me (I run these near the end of my chest workout). Am also digging the chest / triceps combo as it pre-exhausts my chest so when I hit close-grip presses my triceps take the load automatically.
> 
> Great program!



Glad to see you're liking it bro!  Have you experienced any strength or size gains yet?  I've been dropping weight due to some marital issues.  I can't eat or sleep for shit anymore.  My strength is going up, but weight is going down.  Crazy how that's happening, but I'm probably so pissed when I'm in the gym that it makes me push more weight.  I do the champagnes near the end of my chest workout too.  It seems that I have everyone in my gym doing them now.


----------



## NbleSavage

Live2Train said:


> Glad to see you're liking it bro!  Have you experienced any strength or size gains yet?  I've been dropping weight due to some marital issues.  I can't eat or sleep for shit anymore.  My strength is going up, but weight is going down.  Crazy how that's happening, but I'm probably so pissed when I'm in the gym that it makes me push more weight.  I do the champagnes near the end of my chest workout too.  It seems that I have everyone in my gym doing them now.



I'm seeing both strength and size gains! Hope your situation settles out soon, Mate. Have to get that food & rest in you. Best to you on the home front, Bro!


----------



## Jada

hey L2T sorry i havnt updated u in a while, since Sandy hit i havent been able to hit the gym so i been out for 10 days, just been eating and sleeping so i guess it helps with my growth, looking forward for to hit the gym tom. its war!:tren:


----------



## Live2Train

Jada said:


> hey L2T sorry i havnt updated u in a while, since Sandy hit i havent been able to hit the gym so i been out for 10 days, just been eating and sleeping so i guess it helps with my growth, looking forward for to hit the gym tom. its war!:tren:



Damn Jada, sorry to hear about that bro.  I bet it's driving you crazy not being able to hit the gym.  I haven't been doing so well with the gym either bro.  Life is crazy right now and the gym has taken the backseat for now.  I might even end up cutting my cycle short because I feel like I'm wasting it.  I didn't plan for this shit to happen, but it did and it's screwing up everything.  Keep me updated on your progress bro.

Here's a new updated pic that I took last week.


----------



## Christosterone

Looking yoked bro


----------



## Live2Train

Christosterone said:


> Looking yoked bro



Thanks bro!


----------



## Azog

Live2Train said:


> Damn Jada, sorry to hear about that bro.  I bet it's driving you crazy not being able to hit the gym.  I haven't been doing so well with the gym either bro.  Life is crazy right now and the gym has taken the backseat for now.  I might even end up cutting my cycle short because I feel like I'm wasting it.  I didn't plan for this shit to happen, but it did and it's screwing up everything.  Keep me updated on your progress bro.
> 
> Here's a new updated pic that I took last week.



Yuu gotta purdy mouth


----------



## Azog

All joking aside,  you're looking beastly!


----------



## NbleSavage

New pic looks jacked, Mate!!


----------



## Debizdan

Great post bro, very informative and might have to revamp my workout routine after reading that. Great pic definitely look like u mean business!


----------



## Jada

Quick update l2t : had a great worked out my chest was pumped as hell and tricep too, what I noticed that I got super pumped too fast to the point when I did tricep I had to lower the usual weight I do! I also think the 10 days of resting set me back just a little but it's all good.


----------



## Jada

L2T u look official, if that is when ur a little off I want to c u when ur on! Lookin good great job, stop being so hard on ur self , shit happens take it one day at a time, u can always pm me for anything .


----------



## Live2Train

Thanks bros!  I'm not a little off Jada, I'm WAY off.  I sleep around 4 hours a night and only eat about 3 meals a day.  I can't believe that I haven't lost everything that I have gained.  I literallly feel like shit and not sure how long it's going to last.  I'm going to finish my vial of Mast and Test and cut the cycle short.  I feel like I'm wasting it and it's clouding my head a little right now and I need to be thinking clearly so I can make some serious life changing choices.  Keep up the hard work bros!


----------



## gfunky

Dude you gotta breathe when holding those poses you will pass out you were red as a mofo LOL  Looking good live!


----------



## Live2Train

gfunky said:


> Dude you gotta breathe when holding those poses you will pass out you were red as a mofo LOL  Looking good live!



Yeah, I wasn't breathing.  LOL!  I also went tanning for the first time in a long time and was sunburnt as well.  Thanks homie!


----------



## stb1041

trying this chest workout today!


----------



## Live2Train

stb1041 said:


> trying this chest workout today!



How did it work out for you?


----------



## stb1041

Live2Train said:


> How did it work out for you?



It was great man. Those champagnes give me a crazy pump. Only thing I had a problem with was feelin the pullovers in my pecs. Couldn't get it to hit my pecs


----------



## Live2Train

stb1041 said:


> It was great man. Those champagnes give me a crazy pump. Only thing I had a problem with was feelin the pullovers in my pecs. Couldn't get it to hit my pecs



As you bring the dumbbell over your face start to squeeze the elbows inward flexing the chest.  You will feel it in the chest and will surely get a nice pump from them.  Most people don't do this and therefore don't feel much in the chest.  The lift is mainly for expanding the rib cage.  I tweaked it a little and made it work excellent for the chest.  Let me know the difference you feel when trying this.


----------



## cougar

You got some nice stuff in there bro,the champagnes are some Bad Boys..


----------



## Live2Train

cougar said:


> You got some nice stuff in there bro,the champagnes are some Bad Boys..



Thanks Cougar, are you giving the routine a try too?


----------



## Live2Train

You guys still using this routine and if so, how is it going for you?


----------



## Live2Train

Is anyone still using this routine?


----------



## Seeker

Not bad at all. When you're raging and the blood is boiling high volume with heavy ass weight is the ticket to growth. I wouldn't try this natty though.


----------



## Live2Train

Seeker said:


> Not bad at all. When you're raging and the blood is boiling high volume with heavy ass weight is the ticket to growth. I wouldn't try this natty though.



It is a little much for natty, but I have used this routine on a lot of dudes who are natty.  They all grow and get strong as hell.  I do make sure they are getting plenty of rest and food though.  Without rest and a lot of food you may as well hang it up.


----------



## Live2Train

I have 3 new guys in my gym on this routine and I'm watching their strength gains go up weekly.  Size is coming, but of course that's a slower process.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

bout to get on this routine. will leave feedback soon


----------



## oldschool67

I am gonna agree with a few of the other brothers, that is a shit ton of work for a bulk, and done till failure? this is just a critique bro, and no offense is meant.I really have never heard of a bulking routine with flys? but I am a rough old boy who hates change until it is forced upon me, and I have been a natty for the last year, so this routine would lay me out!! but It is a solid routine and covers every muscle group and sections of the muscle. If you and the boys make mass gains on this, awesome! I could just imagine what your on-season routine would look like lol!! nice routine though.


----------

